# Brasília - DF - junho/2021: uma rápida passada na capital da república



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Depois de mais de 1 ano preso em casa por conta da pandemia, há quase dois meses tiramos quatro dias em Brasília pra sair da rotina, porém fiz poucas e boas fotos com a câmera para montar esse thread. 

As imagens que vou amostrar aqui foram feitos no Golden Tulip Alvorada, onde hospedei num mega quarto.























































Também visitei o novo restaurante temático da PanAm, que ainda estava em obras e será aberto nesse fim de semana ao público.




























Visitei outros lugares também e rodei bem de carro pela cidade.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Bacana! Onde ficará esse restaurante da Pan Am?


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

abrandao said:


> Bacana! Onde ficará esse restaurante da Pan Am?


No pátio da Igreja Batista Central, na Asa Sul. Inauguração foi ontem para convidados e no próximo final de semana inicia suas atividades para o público. A proposta é oferecer uma experiência de bordo em solo.


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

*Retornei de Brasília novamente há uma semana, fiz umas imagens a partir do quarto do hotel Brasil 21








































































*


----------

